# Anybody sell your RV ?



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

If you have just wondering what might have worked. I'm going to put my travel trailer up for sale soon. Craigs list is a given but I'm thinking of some of the pay to advertise sites like RVtrader. I had a friend sell 1 thru a dealer a couple years ago , cost him 10% plus $250 for ads. Thanks


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

depends what your selling.
a lot of the larger units are a tuff sale right now. everyone seems to be down sizing. 
so i guess , if you were looking to buy that unit right now,,,where would you go first?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Price will sell anything!!

RV Trader is a good site with tons of shoppers. Had a few friends sell through Craigslist, but they were priced to sell. New units are a small fortune and many used ones over priced. 

I sold my 2nd to last one on RV Trader last spring. The last was a trade-in and they never wanted to see it :SHOCKED: But we did buy high-end and the margins were bigger


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

28 footer, from my research I can definatly price to sell. Saw one on trader (sale pending) listed for what I payed new 7 yrs ago. The rest I can meet or beat. It's just the wife and I and we're looking to take a year or 2 off and then down size. Just getting burnt out on short local trips.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife and I bought a 28 foot 5th wheel last year and we mainly shopped craigslist. The trailer we ended up buying was less than half what the couple payed 1year before when they bought it new. If people are shopping around a unit would have to be exteremly clean and in good to exceptional condition. We were shocked at what our money could buy. Many dealers prices seemed out of line compared to the market but most of their sales were out of state. Muskegon has several dealers and there are people who specialize in delivering trailer and motorhomes, many are going west. One of the dealers have been selling alot on ebay. Good luck and hpoe you do well.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

My cousin is going to try to sale his. I don't know much about it so If you PM me your phone number I will have him call you.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

interested in how its comming along. have you sold it yet? what are folks looking at it saying about the market ?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Well John, kinda been dragging my feet I guess. I gotta get on it soon or keep it another year.


----------

